# Gasol Welcomes Trade



## ExtremeBrigs

I'm curious to see what you guys think about this:

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_20381.shtml

If Gasol was GOING to be traded, would you rather a superstar like Vince Carter or cap space, a pick, and someone like Andres Nocioni? It's easy for hometown fans to offer garbage trades for guys they like, but what about the fans with the guys we like? 

Your thoughts?


----------



## GNG

Young talent + 2007 lotto pick + cap relief

Nothing less.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

Rawse said:


> Young talent + 2007 lotto pick + cap relief
> 
> Nothing less.


the sixers could`nt get that for allen iverson so you got no chance with gasol


----------



## GNG

www.starbury.com said:


> the sixers could`nt get that for allen iverson so you got no chance with gasol


Well, super!

Then I guess I'd just rather _not trade him_ and have him on the Grizzlies then, huh?


----------



## Seed

you could get that for gasol. Is he old like AI-No, does he carry any extra package - No, Is he a bigman - Yes. Alot of teams would give alot for someone like gasol on their team.


----------



## Zuca

Nocioni+2007 Knicks pick+PJ Brown expiring contract.


----------



## carlos710

Zuca said:


> Nocioni+2007 Knicks pick+PJ Brown expiring contract.


May be T. Thomas + Nocioni + pick + PJ brown contract. Is not a lot to ask from memphis side IMO. Nocioni is only a good role player. Thomas hasn't proven he a lot, but he may have a better chance to do it with the grizzlies. The 2007 pick is good, but it will be (likely) in the 5-10 range, so is not worth Gasol by itself.


----------



## GNG

Nocioni will be overpaid after this year. He's expiring.

I'm not all too high on Tyrus Thomas either. We have enough guys who are all heart, no basketball smarts or all basketball smarts, no heart. Thabo Sefolosha and Thomas are intriguing talents, but not for an Western All-Star seven-footer like Pau Gasol. I'd like someone a little more established and well-rounded mentally. The only two guys I have much interest in at all from Chicago right now are Ben Gordon and Luol Deng.

Not to mention that I like the Knicks at this point to win the Atlantic and therefore have a non-lotto draft pick.


----------



## Jizzy

Vince Carter, 2007 draft pick for Gasol. Get it done.


----------



## carlos710

Rawse said:


> Nocioni will be overpaid after this year. He's expiring.
> 
> I'm not all too high on Tyrus Thomas either. We have enough guys who are all heart, no basketball smarts or all basketball smarts, no heart. Thabo Sefolosha and Thomas are intriguing talents, but not for an Western All-Star seven-footer like Pau Gasol. I'd like someone a little more established and well-rounded mentally. The only two guys I have much interest in at all from Chicago right now are Ben Gordon and Luol Deng.
> 
> Not to mention that I like the Knicks at this point to win the Atlantic and therefore have a non-lotto draft pick.


This would be a great deal for the grizzlies..

Chicago Trade Breakdown 

Outgoing 
P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
4.3 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.6 minutes 
Mike Sweetney
6-8 PF from Georgetown
4.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 9.3 minutes 
Luol Deng
6-9 SF from Duke
18.0 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 2.3 apg in 36.1 minutes 
Malik Allen
6-10 PF from Villanova
4.5 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10.5 minutes 

Incoming 
Pau Gasol
7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)
19.0 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 28.9 minutes 
Brian Cardinal
6-8 PF from Purdue
5.3 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 11.9 minutes 
Tarence Kinsey
6-6 SG from South Carolina
3.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 10.2 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -3.8 ppg, -6.4 rpg, and -0.2 apg. 


Memphis Trade Breakdown 

Outgoing 
Pau Gasol
7-0 PF from Spain (Foreign)
19.0 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 2.1 apg in 28.9 minutes 
Brian Cardinal
6-8 PF from Purdue
5.3 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 1.2 apg in 11.9 minutes 
Tarence Kinsey
6-6 SG from South Carolina
3.0 ppg, 0.7 rpg, 0.4 apg in 10.2 minutes 

Incoming 
P.J. Brown
6-11 PF from Louisiana Tech
4.3 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.5 apg in 15.6 minutes 
Mike Sweetney
6-8 PF from Georgetown
4.3 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 0.9 apg in 9.3 minutes 
Luol Deng
6-9 SF from Duke
18.0 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 2.3 apg in 36.1 minutes 
Malik Allen
6-10 PF from Villanova
4.5 ppg, 2.3 rpg, 0.2 apg in 10.5 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +3.8 ppg, +6.4 rpg, and +0.2 apg.


Gasol + Cardinal + Kinsey 
for
knicks pick + Deng + Brown + Sweetney + Allen 

I think both sweetney and allen are expiring, and the grizzlies would be sending their worst contract. Pretty good deal for them, but im not sure if the bulls would be willing to take on cardinal and give deng.

You also could take Deng and sweetney from that deal, and put nocioni+t.thomas. Good news are that the bull have a lot a bunch of young players/expiring contracts, and the knicks pick. Definitively, there could be something done and i think it would be a good idea for the grizzlies to do something like this.

Hopefully the owners would be willing to expend money with all the cap space created.


----------



## Jizzy

That is a terrible trade. The franchise would be a disgrace. At least they should get a superstar back in Vince.


----------



## carlos710

Jizzy said:


> That is a terrible trade. The franchise would be a disgrace. At least they should get a superstar back in Vince.


Vince more than likely would left at the end of the seasons and leave the grrizlies with noting but a pick in the 20's, or would force the grizzlies to rush a sign and trade deal where they likely would end with nothing but garbage.

And, if vince+kidd+jefferson cant win in the EAST, why we should believe that he can win with miller and gay in the west?

The grizzlies need young talent if they trade gasol, not potential problems.


----------



## Seuss

I'd keep Gasol.



Oden + Gasol + Rudy Gay + Kyle Lowry = Very nice future.


----------



## Seed

yea If I was grizz, don't trade right now, Draft Oden, Sign a good PG like Steve Blake as your backup PG, and then I think you'd be back up in the West


----------



## Jizzy

carlos710 said:


> Vince more than likely would left at the end of the seasons and leave the grrizlies with noting but a pick in the 20's, or would force the grizzlies to rush a sign and trade deal where they likely would end with nothing but garbage.
> 
> And, if vince+kidd+jefferson cant win in the EAST, why we should believe that he can win with miller and gay in the west?
> 
> The grizzlies need young talent if they trade gasol, not potential problems.



They are in rebuilding mode and tanking games. Who said they were even going to make the playoffs? Let alone a WCF title.

The Nets draft pick will be between 10-20 at most.

Having a guy like Vince could do wonders for home attendance as well. The Nets attendance has picked up and I know the Grizz have a crappy attendance rate. A guy like VC could draw for them.

And for those thinking Oden, there is more of a chance he stays in Ohio State then comes out next year. What even makes you guys think the Grizz will have the number one pick? The team with the worst NBA record has rarely received the number one pick the last couple of seasons.


----------



## grizzhoops

The Grizzlies don't need Vince Carter. He was a Superstar. Now he is a fading star. He has never been able to defend; always been soft and overrated. The Nets can keep him.

Deng or Gordon and Thomas or Sefolosha and a 1st round pick and a throw in cap equalizer would be a worthwile deal for Gasol and Cardinal or Swift.

Otherwise, why not just hang onto Gasol? He will be great if we ever find someone who can play enforcer in the paint. AJ or Roberts may be that man. If we land Oden, he will definitely have the potential to be that man. Noah could also end up being this type player in the NBA (because of his competitiveness). Gay and Miller can take care of business on the perimeter. Lowry wil be an excellent point guard for this group.

Gasol is coming off a busy and successful summer and recovering from an injury. Maybe, we shouldn't expect him to be 100% this season. He will probably never be the guy to lead this franchise deep into the playoffs but he definitely has the potential to play a major role. His problem will always be his soft defense. It's hard to win big games/ series in the NBA when your best player is soft on defense, ie Carter.

So please stop trying to push Carter to Memphis. He don't want us and we don't want him.


----------



## Zeus

Jizzy said:


> Vince Carter, 2007 draft pick for Gasol. Get it done.


that's a terrible trade. Carter doesn't have too many years left in him.


----------



## mediocre man

How about something like this. I believe it gives you guys most everything you would want

Randolph 
Magloire (expiring)
Outlaw/Webster Both young and showing signs of being pretty darn good, Outlaw is expiring
2007 first round pick...top 2 protected.....or an unprotected 2008 pick. 
our top 2 second round picks this season

for 

Gasol
Miller


I think that gives you guys a player that will give you 25/10, cap relief, a high draft pick, young players that have a lot of potential, and 2 high second round picks in a deep draft.


----------



## GNG

mediocre man said:


> How about something like this. I believe it gives you guys most everything you would want
> 
> Randolph
> Magloire (expiring)
> Outlaw/Webster Both young and showing signs of being pretty darn good, Outlaw is expiring
> 2007 first round pick...top 2 protected.....or an unprotected 2008 pick.
> our top 2 second round picks this season
> 
> for
> 
> Gasol
> Miller
> 
> 
> I think that gives you guys a player that will give you 25/10, cap relief, a high draft pick, young players that have a lot of potential, and 2 high second round picks in a deep draft.


No.


----------



## mediocre man

Rawse said:


> No.



Why?


----------



## Zeus

because it sucks.


----------



## Pimped Out

trade pau for kg. i wanna see memphisx's head explode.


----------



## GNG

mediocre man said:


> Why?


Because I don't want Memphis to be the Trailblazers.


----------



## mediocre man

Rawse said:


> Because I don't want Memphis to be the Trailblazers.




God forbid your team goes to the playoffs 22 straight years. 


I don't mean this in a snotty way, but what do you guys think you could honestly get for Gasol? I mean an all star calliber player in Randolph, a lottery pick, and a young lottery pick from a season ago seems to be a pretty decent offer. Not to mention the 8 million in cap space you would be getting from Magloire's contract. Don't get me wrong, I realize it's not earth shattering. I'm just not sure it's as bad as you think it is. 

The Trailblazers of now are the Trailblazers of now because of several different reasons that don't have a lot to do with the players we would be trading in my scenerio.


----------



## Zeus

mediocre man said:


> The Trailblazers of now are the Trailblazers of now because of several different reasons that don't have a lot to do with the players we would be trading in my scenerio.


of course not. you just want to dump your dead weight for another team's two best players.  if i wanted to be a**r**** that badly, i'd visit the local prison.


----------



## mediocre man

Zeus said:


> of course not. you just want to dump your dead weight for another team's two best players.  if i wanted to be a**r**** that badly, i'd visit the local prison.


Someone averaging 25/10 is hardly dead weight. The only reason I included Miller in the first place to to come up with a way to get you guys cap space. You also get an additional lottery pick. I'm not sure that equates to rape, but if that's what you think ok.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Carter is not a fading star hes in his prime. Get VC for a year and raise attendence. Then let him leave you guys have young talent. Rebuild you get 17 mill cap space. Then continue on draft high and get a winning franchise. Gasol (someone to match salaries) for Vince and 1st rounder.


----------



## Zuca

mediocre man said:


> Someone averaging 25/10 is hardly dead weight. The only reason I included Miller in the first place to to come up with a way to get you guys cap space. You also get an additional lottery pick. I'm not sure that equates to rape, but if that's what you think ok.


If you want to offer more cap relief to Memphis, don't include Miller in trade ideas unless there is someone close to him. Try Cardinal and/or Stromile Swift.


----------



## Cager

Vince Carter makes zero sense. VC tanked in Toronto when he wanted a trade. He can opt out this year. Why wouldn't fans come out for a fast paced offense with more young potential stars than any team in the NBA ?? They came out in Chicago and they didn't have the potential stars Memphis could have. If you are going to trade Gasol then it can only be for a big time jump on rebuilding the team. Nothing else would make sense. You can get extra cap relief, a young potential star and a lottery pick from the Bulls. No oneelse can offer that. That should be what you want if you have to trade Gasol. It would be much better than the 76ers got for The Answer.

Gasol + Cardenal for PJ Brown, Sweetney, Thomas and NY #1 pick. It is a no brainer if West can gert that much. There will not be another opportunity for serious cap relief until 2009 if Gasol is not traded in Feb.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

A big jump would be getting 17 mill cap relif. P.J. Brown will only give 7 mill. No one on the Bulls has proven anything except Gordon who I dought they will give up. Vince was mistreated in Toronto. Also you could do Kristic RJ for Gasol Gay that seems fair.


----------



## Cager

PJ, Sweets and Tyrus total about $15MM. You don't have to match dollar for dollar. Vince is not going to play for a rebuiding team so Memphis would only get cap relief. That wouldn't make sense


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

They alsoget a top 20 pick. When they become elite 17 mill can get them anyone. Rj Kristic for Gasol Gay


----------



## da bully

i think you memphis fans are extremely unreasonable you guys are treating gasol like hes kobe or lebron. and thats fine that you want to keep him but the problem is, HE DOESNT WANT TO BE THERE.history shows that your not gonna get equal value for gasol. what make you guys thinks think that you should get good young talent, HIGH draft picks, and cap relief???? you guys are fooling yourselves.

im a bulls fan and am pulling for gasolto come to the bulls however,i think that offer from the trailbalzer fan was fair if not overdoing it.

not to mention that there isnt a guarantee that you guys are gonna get oden much less the 1st pick in the draft. 

and rawse, your unbelieveable.


----------



## GNG

da bully said:


> and rawse, your unbelieveable.


...in bed.


----------



## DaBabyBullz

da bully said:


> i think you memphis fans are extremely unreasonable you guys are treating gasol like hes kobe or lebron. and thats fine that you want to keep him but the problem is, HE DOESNT WANT TO BE THERE.history shows that your not gonna get equal value for gasol. what make you guys thinks think that you should get good young talent, HIGH draft picks, and cap relief???? you guys are fooling yourselves.
> 
> im a bulls fan and am pulling for gasolto come to the bulls however,i think that offer from the trailbalzer fan was fair if not overdoing it.
> 
> not to mention that there isnt a guarantee that you guys are gonna get oden much less the 1st pick in the draft.
> 
> and rawse, your unbelieveable.


I agree to an extent. Everyone knows you get pennies on the dollar when a guy wants traded. West might claim it's not a firesale, but we all know that in reality that's exactly what it is. Not only that, but Gasol isn't much of a defender. If he was the player they seem to think he is, we wouldn't have blown them out 111-66, not even needing to score the entire 2nd half and still win by 5. Or, for that matter, they'd have won a playoff game by now. We beat the champs 2 games in the playoffs last year, so the excuse of who they played is ridiculous. You should be able to steal at least 1 game in a 7 game series. 

I personally hope we don't get him....for both teams' sake. We're better off waiting to draft a guy like Spencer Hawes, and they're better off keeping him and hoping for Oden/Durant/Hawes/Thabeet...most notably the Centers who are shot blockers. We need the size and post scoring, so he would fill that role, but not at the expense of the team we already have. Tyrus is already a better shot blocker than he'll ever be, and will be a beast, and Gordon is better than he is by far too. Deng puts up comparable #s. Gasol's salary is too big, and will most likely not permit us to resign all of Deng/Noc/Gordon. The only trade I'd pull for him would be Nocioni, Duhon, PJ, & the pick. I don't (personally) like either of those players aside from Nocioni and we wouldn't need him with Gasol. Gasol is a more sure thing than the pick...but the pick could very well turn out to be a superstar...only 25% chance the worst team gets the #1 anyway. That's where his value is to me. He's also missed around 60 games in his short career too. 

Why the Grizz should keep him:

Lowry
Miller
Gay
Gasol/Durant
Oden/Hawes/Gasol

Any of those 3 rookies (Durant, Oden, Hawes) and they're set IMO. Pretty good across the board, and young. If they did trade Gasol and got Deng for example, where would Gay play? Just dumb to load up on guys at the same position, that are 20 and 21 years old. 

Why the Bulls shouldn't get him:

Hinrich
Gordon
Deng
Thomas
Hawes/Thabeet/Splitter/Oden/Gray (any good 7 footer will do)

We're already set with good young players at the 1-4, and need a 5. Gasol is a 4 anyway, and why trade away our team when we have a pick that will get us a good young big guy? That's just dumb. We'll be much more competitive and better in the long run if we just make a smaller trade with guys like Duchump and Sweet-tooth for a decent post player and keep the rest of our team intact.


----------



## Knick Killer

Keith McLeod for Pau Gasol...how about that one..


----------



## GNG

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Keith McLeod for Pau Gasol...how about that one..


Throw in a second rounder, and I'll send the paperwork into Stern in the morning.


----------

